# Expanding what High Elves I have



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Hey folks, I will eventually have two sets of the High Elves from the Island of Blood set and I'm wondering both what to do with them and how to expand on them. I was thinking of maybe converting the two nobles on griffons to just normal griffons and treat them as giant eagles.

So I'd have the following:

2 Mages

20 Lothern Seaguard

20 Swordmasters

10 Ellyrian Reavers

2 Great Eagles

What would you suggest I should add, I want to include some tiranoc chariots, probably two, as I like the models. Should I add cavalry to work in concert with them or something?


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

With the way Elves work with their rules, you want to run Spearmen in 4 ranks, and Swordsmen in 3, because of the Valour of Ages which gives you an additional rank of supporting attacks. With that in mind, blocks of 20 are good, but you could always go for more, too.

High Elf mages are some powerful units, and you have 2, which is a good start. Bunker them in Phoenix Guard and nothing can harm them.

Silver Helms are a great core if you want to try moving around with Chariots, as they just can't do enough on their own. 

You can also go balls to the wall and snag yourself a Dragon... or, for a lesser version, run an Annointed on a Frostheart.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

On the theme front it got me thinking what I could base the army on and I thought of the Griffons I currently have which got me thinking of Eltharion which lead me to Yvresse. What if I did a force based on Yrvesse?

I've already stated painting the seaguard differently, so I could maybe base them on Yvresse's coast guard as the shifting isles are located in this kingdom. My seaguard have blue cloth but with a green dragon upon their shield rather than the sea guard red.

It would also explain the inclusion of Swordmasters and mages as Saphery is very close and due to Yrvesse being the least populated kingdom it's easy to imagine they'd have a have access to reinforcements from Saphery.

The reaver models are a different story, perhaps they could be scouts for the coast guard or perhaps a better idea is they are elves who live on the plains and tend to wildstock like cows or something.

I could leave the griffon nobles instead of converting them to represent great eagles, not yet have the army book so not sure but can you have nobles on griffons and more than one at that?

I could then fill out the rest of the armour with the citizen soldiers that are famous for their discipline including spearmen, archers and some bolt throwers.

In a larger battle maybe include Eltharion himself?


----------



## Capussa (Jun 22, 2012)

Ellyrion reavers are the messengers of the High Elf armies and can easily be included, converting the Griffon rider to Eltharion easy, you can always convert the other one to be stormwing unridden (incase Eltharion dies) and create Eltharion on foot incase stormwing dies.

As for mages, they come from all over Ulthuan, the majority study at the Tower of Hoeth in Saphery

To keep the feeling of Yvresse I would recommend archers, spearmen and bolt throwers


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

I'll admit I don't know Yvresse much; I know Caledor and Saphery more than anything else. As for running heroes with Gryphons, well, that's all a matter of points. I'm fairly certain that a Noble can take a Gryphon as a mount, so running two of them just is a matter of keeping them in the points... and keeping in mind that Mages would come from the same pool.

if you're going heavy on Saphery, you could turn your mages into Loremasters, which are Lords, and are fairly strong, or just standard Archmages, which wouldn't affect running Nobles on Gryphons.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

What I know of Yvresse is that it's a sparse land ruled by Eltharion with the shifting isles to the east and a mountain range to the west and is bordered by Cothique to the north and Saphery to the south. It only has one city Tor Yvresse.

Maybe I should branch out and make the army based on the east side of the island as all the interesting stuff seems to be on the west side (Chrace, Caledor, Shadowlands, Tiranoc, Ellyrion) So I could have Avelorn, Eataine, Cothique, Yvresse and Saphery. 

guess this could also include the phoenix guard as it's next to Eataine and Reavers are messengers so they'd be all over.


----------

